# Cafepress the best?



## tjxu97 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've researched a number of online t-shirt building sites and have found that overall, Cafepress seems to be the best. They have a nice selection of products and seem to have the lowest base price.

I would like to know what other's consider to be the best online t-shirt hosting site and why.

Thanks.

Jess


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's all just a matter of opinion  You'll find people who have a favorite on the many different print on demand sites.

Since many of them are free to try, it may be worth testing them out to see which one YOU feel is best.

If you want to read more opinions while you're waiting for more responses to your post here, you can read people's experiences in the different forum sections for some of the other Print on Demand fulfillment places or search for them by name using the search box at the top of the page.

Alternatives would include Printfection, Zazzle, Spreadshirt


----------



## tjxu97 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for your post. Which online store host do you use?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Zazzle is currently offering some strong marketing ideas, including their new embroidery products. You might want to give them a strong look.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

There's plenty of fulfillment centers out there. The best way to do a quick price check is upload your design and check the prices at each of the sites. If you're seriously looking for a fulfillment center to ship to your clients I would definitely suggest ordering at least one shirt from each to make sure you like the quality.


----------



## cwanp05 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have already bought alot of products through Cafepress and was really impressed with the products. All shirts were Hanes, so good quality and the print was very nice.

The problem I'm having is marketing my shirts. Since it is somewhat of an abstract concept, I don't know where the best place is to promote it.

My brand is called Old School Thai and is a collection of humorous things that I saw while living in Thailand. I want to expand the line to other countries eventually. Can people check out products and give some feedback?
http://www.cafepress.com/oldschoolthai


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can people check out products and give some feedback?


Sure, if you post a request in the site/design reviews area:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/


----------



## cwanp05 (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah, Our link is [removed - please reread my post above about where you should post for a site review ]http://www.cafepress.com/oldschoolthai


----------

